# Did anyone else get the Hoegger Catalog?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw in the catalog they have goat minerals for sale, Ive never seen that kind before. Does anyone know if these minerals are good?

If so theres a sale going on, buy 100 pounds and get a free mineral feeder, pretty cool if the minerals were really nice.

I also want like all the shirts! And the toys lol...Im so weird!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah I got mine but barely glanced through it LOL. Is it the Golden Blend mineral? For some reason that name rings bells....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep its golden blend...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoeggars has always carried the Golden Blend....at least since I've gotten the catalog the last 4 years I've seen them in there. I did use them for a bit the last half of 2009 but the $ was killing me, I changed over to Manna Pro because the price was better and my goats are thriving on them.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I do get the catalog, the minerals were there previously.
I used the gold blend and still have some left. My wethers liked it, but the girls didn't.
I now alternate with Manna Pro and everyone seems to sample both.
The only thing I noticed with Gold Blend, if it's humid it clumps fast, no one goes near it and I have to dump it a lot.


----------

